

Windows 7's XP Mode - Virtually worth it - ableal
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/05/01/windows_7_xp_mode_review/

======
ableal
Second opinion by author with better bedside manner (last one raised a few
hackles: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=586095> ;-)

This one actually examined the patient (not just the paperwork), which does
not mean the diagnostic is really any better. In spite of the title, "a severe
delay between striking a key and text appearing" does not sound good.

